
Serving Life for This? - georgecmu
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/14/opinion/kristof-serving-life-for-this.html
======
Raphmedia
I am not going to lie when I say that I am afraid to enter the USA because of
your jail system and abusive police.

Perhaps I am wrong, perhaps your country really is the land of the free. But I
would never in my right mind cross that border south of me.

------
leephillips
The link to the court brief provided in the article contradicts the reporting.
The reporter claims that Jones was sentenced to a "mandatory minimum sentence
of life without the possibility of parole". The document says her sentence was
life followed by a five year term of parole. "Life" usually means something
like 16 years, but of course varies widely.

